# The Bobcats Dream Team



## SWiSHer2.0 (Jun 17, 2003)

Lets play fantasy a little. If the NBA allowed the Bobcats to pick *ANY* NBA player on *ANY* team, what would you make your starting lineup look like, and you bench?


----------



## SWiSHer2.0 (Jun 17, 2003)

C- Shaquille O'Neal
PF- Tim Duncan
SF- Tracy McGrady
SG- Kobe Bryant
PG - LeBron James

- Yao Ming
- Jason Kidd
- Tony Parker
- Kevin Garnett
- Allen Iverson
- Dirk Nowitzki
- Ray Allen

I picked LeBron at the point because it would just be fun to see him play with Kobe and TMac. Kidd and Parker would come off the bench and maybe play the backcourt together. Yao would come in and replace Shaq off the bench. Then we'd also have KG, AI, Dirk, and Ray shooting it up and killin' teams off the bench.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

C: Shaq
PF: Duncan
SF: KG
SG: Kobe
PG: Kidd

- Yao Ming
- Ben Wallace
- T-Mac
- Iverson
- Nash
- Kenyon Martin
- Lebron


----------



## Match_Germany (Apr 9, 2003)

*Pretty good team for Bobcats*

C Yao Ming
PF Amare Stoudemire
SF Dirk Nowitzki
SG Ray Allen
PG Gary Payton
___________________
Bench:

Mehmet Okur
Tyson Chandler
Ron Artest
Jason Richardson
Jamal Crawford

This is not a total All-Star group of players like you have.
But this would be a nice squad. Pretty young & talented, with veteran Gary at point guard to be mentor to Jamal.


:meditate:


----------



## soulson11 (Sep 8, 2002)

center-shaq
power foward-duncan
small foward-kevin garnett
sg-tracy mcgrady
pg-jason kidd

bench
sg-kobe bryant
c-yao ming
pg-stephon marbury
sf-ray allen
pf-dirk nowitzki


----------



## DownUnderWonder (May 27, 2003)

Not bad, maybe possible

JO
Amare
Jefferson
Maggette
Nash

Etan Thomas
Michael Redd
Bobby Jackson
Eduardo Najera
Rafer Alston
Tamar Slay
Luke Walton

Mateen Cleaves
Greg Ostertag


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

match_germany has the nest


----------



## BullFan16 (Jun 2, 2003)

A realistic Bobcat Lineup


C: Mike Olowakandi
PF: Robert Archibald
SF: Vincent Yarbouough
SG: Gerald Wallace
PG: Ben Gordon

6th Man: Steven Hunter
b1. Ron Mercer
b2. Sean Lampley
b3. Refer Alston
b4. Chris Duhon
b5: Dalibor Bagaric
b6: Mateen Cleaves
b7: Eton Thomas

IR: Gregg Ostertag


----------



## chain linked nets (Jun 26, 2003)

^it'll be better than that.

i forsee...

C - Michael Olowakandi / Paul Davis
PF - PJ Brown / Wayne Simieon
SF - Eduardo Najera / Corey Maggette
SG - Desmond Mason / Quinton Richardson
PG - Jamal Crawford / Milt Palicio


----------



## connseanery (May 24, 2003)

*you never now*

a team might want to get rid of a star player that has a bloated contract and may leave him unprotected. maybe a guy like chris webber. say the kings can't win the title next year and believe it's time to rebuild. i think teams will be more likely to protect cheap young players as opposed to higher salaried vets.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This isn't really a Bobcats dream team. This is just a "Your Dream Team" thread.

You could put any teams name in front of this title and it would still be about the same thing.


----------



## BullFan16 (Jun 2, 2003)

*this is basically the top 12 in the league to be a dream team*

this is basically the top 12 in the league to be a dream team


----------



## . (Jun 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SWiSHer2.0</b>!
> C- Shaquille O'Neal
> PF- Tim Duncan
> SF- Tracy McGrady
> ...


my gosh !!!!!! DREAM ON !!!!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## chain linked nets (Jun 26, 2003)

6th man of the year goes to: Kevin Garnett


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Off the top of my head.

Rules, perhaps?

No All-star starters
No 1st team All-NBA players

C - Brendan Haywood
PF - Elton Brand
SF - Vince Carter
SG - Antawn Jamison
PG - Raymond Felton or Jay Williams if he recovers

Carolina, right?

Ok, for real:
C - Ha or Perovic
PF - Dale Davis
SF - Mashburn (depends which franchise he like more)
SG - Jamison
PG - Rod Strickland

Bench
Dale Armstrong
Hollis Price
Carl English
Luke Jackson?
Chris Duhon
Loren Woods
Brad Miller

You're either old or young! Jamison is VERY iffy, I know. Maybe Sheed could be a bobcat, unless he's too much of a negative influence on a young team.

Edit - Forgot something...

*Head Coach - Michael Jordan*


----------

